# Anybody remember eatin hoe cakes?



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That's what us youngens use to fight over.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What is a hoe cake??

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well ours was pretty much a biscuit pan sized biscuit. Mom got tired of makin biscuits I guess and just put the whole biscuit dough in the pan and baked it. She called it Ho Cake.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

lol ... anybody remember cin cins

edit ... sen sens


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

surfchunker said:


> lol ... anybody remember cin cins
> 
> edit ... sen sens


Isn't that the little black sore throat medication that came in a small tin?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, the hoe cake was what was left when the pretty biscuits were cut out. Using the scraps required working them together and re-rolling them, if you wanted a regular one. That would make the biscuits hard, so the scraps were lumped together and baked with the rest. Shape and looks didn't matter. Always bigger than a regular one.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

they were advertised as breath perfume ... little black pieces ... yup thats them ... they tasted like a cross between anise and soap ... lol


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hoe cakes... What you find in a big city serial killer's kitchen.

A variation of a cupcake.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

It seems to me that the last biscuit made with the scraps was called a cat head


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ray, I think catheads were made with ole timey ingredients like lard, baking powder and such. A ball of dough was pinched off, about the size of "a cats head" and flattened some instead of rolled. Very least amount of working the dough is the secret to fluffy biscuits.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

what we called catheads just big biscuits from scratch like wd said ....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I do. we called em Johnny Cakes in my house.


----------

